# eine woche tagestouren müstair / vinschgau und Umgebung



## dubbel (3. Januar 2007)

im sommer ist geplant, eine woche in müstair bzw. meran zu wohnen und von dort aus tagestouren bzw. eine zwei-tagestour zu machen. 
folgende rohplanung besteht: 

1. tag:  sta. maria - lü/tschierv - ofenpass - buffalora - jufplaun - pso gallo - val mora zurück.

2. tag: sta maria - stilfserjoch - wie zurück (technisch nicht so schwer, s. rest der touren)

3. und 4. tag: umbrailpass - btta di forcola - lago cancano - pso trela - livigno - pso chaschauna - zuoz - pontresina - val da fain - livigno - alpisella - val mora zurück. abends im auto nach meran. 

5. tag: meran - naturns - eisjöchl - meran

6. tag: z.B. meran - naturns - naturnser alm [dann bin ich wieder am rudern] - evtl. rauhebühl - staffelalm - st. pankratz - vigiljoch - naturnser alm und wieder zurück? irgendwie fad. 

wer hat ideen für tag 2 und tag 6?
kommentare /  verbesserungsvorschläge zu den anderen tagen?

geplant sind ca. 2.500 Hm pro tag (klar: eisjöchl ist mehr), 
fahrtechnische anforderungen sollten im zivilen bereich liegen; goldseesteig klingt zu schwer. . 

(aus einer grundsätzlichen weigerung, überhaupt übernachtungsgepäck zu schleppen wurde der plan, wenigstens eine tour von 2 tagen zu machen)

*edit* noch mal durchgelesen... eigentlich ist der tag rund um die naturnser alm aus der not geboren., kann auch ruhig woanders hingehen. sollte halt von meran oder müstair aus ohne auto zu fahren sein... 
obligatorisch sind folgende teil-etappen: 
das stück von livigno bis livigno,  jufplaun - pso gallo, umbarilpass runter zum lago cancano, eisjöchl. 
alles andere ist erst mal improvisiert.


----------



## MATTESM (3. Januar 2007)

goldsee ist nicht so schwer. aber so schön... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2007)

Tag 1:  

Wenn Du dich beim Eisjöchl weigerst, Übernachtungsgepäck zu schleppen, verpaßt Du echt das Beste! Wir sind heuer zur Stettiner Hütte, ganz gemütlich, haben dort übernachtet (wenn man das so nennen kann) und sind kurz vor Sonnenaufgang auf die Hohe Wilde und haben dann oben am Gletscherrand gefrühstückt. Wenn es nicht kurz zuvor schneit, sowie bei uns, könnt Ihr auch sicher auf dem Gipfel frühstücken. Na ja, und dann am späteren Vormittag ganz gemütlich den tollen Trail zurück zur Lazinser Alm und Meran. Schau mal bei meinen Bilder zwecks Sonnenaufgang, einfach ein Traum!


----------



## thory (3. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Tag 1:
> 
> ... Wenn es nicht kurz zuvor schneit, sowie bei uns, könnt Ihr auch sicher auf dem Gipfel frühstücken. ...



Und was habt Ihr da gefrühstückt ... Eiskaffee???


----------



## thory (3. Januar 2007)

Hei dubbel,
zu Deinem 2. Tag fällt mir auch nix anderes ein als die Tour, die Du am 3. Tag fährst - könntest dann durch das Val Mora zurück - oder eben der Goldseetrail.

Ansonsten was ganz anderes wäre der Piz Terza (östlich vom Pass Costainas), da schwärmte mir eine Einheimischer Biker was vor - kenne ich aber selbst noch nicht. Da soll es eine Abfahrt nach Santa Maria geben.

Zum Tag 6: wie wäre es mit Möltener Kaser




mit abschliessender Abfahrt über Vöran:




Oder von Bozen -> Oberbozen-> Rittnerhorn:








und dann z.B. auf dem 3er zurück nach Bozen:




Gruss


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2007)

Meines Erachtens ein ziemliches "Rumgetitsche" und ich hätte - zumindest bei Abfahrt am 4. Tag nach Meran das Gefühl, nur am _Becherchen dieser Gegend _genippt zu haben. Ich will auch immer am liebsten gleichzeitig alles und überall fahren, muss mich dann aber doch für eines entscheiden . Aber egal ...
Zum 1. Tag: schöne Runde, alles drin, was auf dieser Runde Spaß macht. 1.900hm, 56km. Wobei die Frage bleibt, *wie *du von Sta. Maria nach Lü/Tschierv fahren willst und vor allem, *wie *es weiter zum Ofenpass gehen soll? Fährst du Tschierv an, musst du m.E. die Ofenpassstraße hochfahren. Vorschlag: Nicht nach Tschierv. Von Sta. Maria über Valchava und Fuldera hoch nach Lü und weiter über die Alp Campatcsh und Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass. Die hm und km bleiben ähnlich. Finde ich "runder".
2.Tag: könnte ebenfalls schön werden ... Aber wie sieht deine Verbindung Sta. Maria - Stilfser Joch aus? Umbrailpass? Machst du ja am 3. Tag zwingend nochmal. Oder willst du durch's Münstertal ins Vinschgau und dann die Passstraße hoch? Und wenn ich schon mal da oben am Stilfser Joch bin, würde ich *unbedingt *den Goldseesteig fahren wollen (s. MATTESM)! Du willst den doch nicht etwa aus dem Vinschgau kommend fahren?  
Vorschlag: Sta. Maria - Umbrailpass - Stilfser Joch - Goldseeweg - Vinschgau - Sta. Maria (grob geschätzt: 2.000hm, 50 km) 
3./4. Tag: heftiges Programm! Wenn ich mich nicht total verpeilt habe, so um die 5.500hm und 180 km. Dabei technisch anspruchsvolles Geläuf, schieben und tragen in allen Variationen (Chachauna, Alp Stretta). Und dann auch noch abends nach Meran und am nächsten Tag auf's Eisjöchl! Respekt, dubbel! Vorschlag (es sei denn, das ist wirklich so gewollt): Chachauna knicken (halte ich persönlich eh für einen Schei$$-Pass). Und wenn's wirklich das Val dal Fain sein soll, dann folgende Route: Sta. Maria - Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola (es gibt eine jedoch technisch anspruchsvollere Alternative über die Bocchetta di Pedenoletto) - Lago di Cancano - Passo Viola - Arnoga - Alpe Campo - Sfazu - Trail runter nach Poschiavo -  mit der Rhätischen Bahn oder schon ab Sfazu via Passstraße hoch auf den Bernina-Pass - wunderschön und leicht trailig ab Alp Grüm bis Bernina-Suot und dort ins Val dal Fain - Livigno - Alpisella - Val Mora - Sta. Maria (über Passstraße ca. 4.700hm, 150 km; mit Rhät. Bahn (geil! aussteigen an der Alp Grüm!) _nur _4.400hm und 140km )
5. und 6. Tag: habe ich so noch nicht gemacht und jetzt auch keine alternativen Ideen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dede (3. Januar 2007)

Wenn du vom Eisjoch zum Lazinser Kaser runterfährst (ok, sicherlich nicht alles, aber viel), dann ist der Goldseetrail auch gar kein Problem !
Alternativen sind natürlich noch das Val d'Uina/Costainas (in welche Richtung auch immer) und wie oben bereits bemerkt Meran 2000 und anschließend zum Möltner Kaser - Salten und dann zurück ins Vinschgau über viele nette Trails (z.B. s.o. Vöraner Alm)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten *was ganz anderes wäre der Piz Terza *(östlich vom Pass Costainas), da schwärmte mir eine Einheimischer Biker was vor - kenne ich aber selbst noch nicht. Da soll es eine Abfahrt nach Santa Maria geben.
> ...


Es gibt östlich des Passo Costainas eine Auffahrt durch das Val d'Avigna hoch zur Cruschetta. Die liegt quasi _hinter _dem Piz Terza (vom Costainas aus gesehen). Ist jedoch brutal steil (längere Zeit 18-20%) und über die Cruschetta wirst du längere Zeit schieben müssen. Eine echte Alternative zum Costainas wäre das für mich nicht. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Zum 1. Tag: schöne Runde, alles drin, was auf dieser Runde Spaß macht. 1.900hm, 56km. Wobei die Frage bleibt, *wie *du von Sta. Maria nach Lü/Tschierv fahren willst und vor allem, *wie *es weiter zum Ofenpass gehen soll? Fährst du Tschierv an, musst du m.E. die Ofenpassstraße hochfahren. Vorschlag: Nicht nach Tschierv. Von Sta. Maria über Valchava und Fuldera hoch nach Lü und weiter über die Alp Campatcsh und Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass. Die hm und km bleiben ähnlich. Finde ich "runder".
> 
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Ist sicher ein superschöner Vorschlag! Aber selbst wenn die Höhenmeter dieselben sind, so ist diese Variante sicher wesentlich anstrengender, als die Ofenpassstraße, da man bergauf recht viel Trail zu bewältigen hat. Ich fand die Runde so schon anstrengend genug... Mein Ciclo hat übrigens nur 1654 hm angezeigt, dafür 60,3km. (Wir sind noch bis zum Lago di Cancano vorgefahren)
Dieser Vorschlag ist übrigens auch als Abfahrt sehr schön, zumal es ab Lü nach Sta. Maria ja noch jede Menge netter Trails gibt!

@ Thory:
Nix Eiskaffe, Kaffee gab´s später auf der Hütte, und der war dann sogar fast heiß  Das Eis gab´s haben wir uns erst in Meran in Reinform gegönnt (hochverdient natürlich)
Ich habe die Swiss Single Trail Map (bzw. hatte), da ist der von Dir beschriebene Piz Terza auch nicht drin. Ein echter Insider Tip?


----------



## superstef (3. Januar 2007)

Hi Dubbel,

fÃ¼r den 6.tag unbedingt hoch von naturns zur naturnser alm - dann ist das wirklich kein notprogramm!!

fÃ¼r die abfahrt empfehle ich dir dann den wanderweg nummer 13 (laut kompasskarte). absolut geil zum runterfahren.

und wenn du dann abends noch bock hast nimmst du in naturns die bergbahn auf der anderen seite hoch (kostet ca. 7,- â¬) und fÃ¤hrst nochmal den wanderweg nr 10 runter...

in meran selber mit der bergbahn meran2000 hoch und dann den weg nr. 55 runter ist auch noch ne aktion wert

und fÃ¼r den 5. tag haben mir die lokals vom bike-shop in naturns gesagt, dass das schon an einem tag zu schaffen ist, wenn man sehr frÃ¼h (also ca. 7:00) losfÃ¤hrt, denn diese runde hats in sich!!

viel spass und greetz
stefan


----------



## thory (3. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe die Swiss Single Trail Map (bzw. hatte), da ist der von Dir beschriebene Piz Terza auch nicht drin. Ein echter Insider Tip?



Weiß nicht, ich kenne das aus der Freeride, da war diese Abfahrt erwähnt und dann habe ich im letzten August abends in der Wirschaft in Sta Maria mit einem Biker darüber gesprochen. Wie zuverlässig die Info ist weiß ich nicht, probieren möchte ich es aber allemal. Immerhin sind es fast 1600hm Abfahrt nach Santa Maria und wenn die gehen ...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... so ist diese Variante sicher wesentlich anstrengender, als die Ofenpassstraße, da man bergauf recht viel Trail zu bewältigen hat. Ich fand die Runde so schon anstrengend genug... Mein Ciclo hat übrigens nur 1654 hm angezeigt, dafür 60,3km. (Wir sind noch bis zum Lago di Cancano vorgefahren)
> ...


Sicher, aber für eine Tagestour auch reizvoller als sich die Passstraße hochzukurbeln. CICLO ist eh ungenau und da es ja ne Menge Varianten gibt, ist deine Zahl bestimmt nicht so falsch.


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Dieser Vorschlag ist übrigens auch als Abfahrt sehr schön, zumal es ab Lü nach Sta. Maria ja *noch jede Menge netter Trails *gibt! ...


Allerdings!  Daher kommt mir nun die Idee, ob diese Runde andersherum nicht schöner wäre ... und leichter ... und er hätte das Val Mora in der "richtigen" Richtung ... 


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Ich habe die Swiss Single Trail Map (bzw. hatte), da ist der von Dir beschriebene Piz Terza auch nicht drin. Ein echter Insider Tip?


Zur Orientierung: über den Piz Terza (2.909m) und den Piz Starlex (3.075m) verläuft die schweizerisch-italienische Grenze. Beide Pizzas befindet sich nördlich von Sta. Maria.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2007)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2007)

Aber dann hätte er den Pso del Gallo in der falschen Richtung, das wäre ja noch mehr schade!
Er könnte aber als zusätzliche Tour so fahren: Val Mora hoch über Döss Radond, dann aber nicht links zu den Lagos abbiegen, sondern geradeaus weiter Ri. Jufplaun, dann rechts nach Buffalora, und dann am Ofenpass nochmal links abbiegen und Deinen beschriebenen Weg runter, das wäre auch eine Superrunde! Allerdings muss man hier zum Jufplaun hochschieben, da dieser Trail raufzu unfahrbar ist. Ist aber nicht wild..


----------



## kamikater (3. Januar 2007)

superstef schrieb:


> Hi Dubbel,
> 
> für den 6.tag unbedingt hoch von naturns zur naturnser alm - dann ist das wirklich kein notprogramm!!
> 
> für die abfahrt empfehle ich dir dann den wanderweg nummer 13 (laut kompasskarte). absolut geil zum runterfahren.



Wo soll der 13 runter gehen  Auf meiner Tabacco-Karte ist in der Nähe der Naturnser Alm weit und breit kein Weg Nr. 13 zu sehen.
Sehr schön ist es, von der Naturnser Alm zum Vigil-Joch und weiter über Aschbach nach Töll abzufahren.


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ein ziemliches "Rumgetitsche" und ich hätte - zumindest bei Abfahrt am 4. Tag nach Meran das Gefühl, nur am _Becherchen dieser Gegend _genippt zu haben.


aber randbedingung 1: eisjöchl. 





Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> 2.Tag: könnte ebenfalls schön werden ... Aber wie sieht deine Verbindung Sta. Maria - Stilfser Joch aus? Umbrailpass? Machst du ja am 3. Tag zwingend nochmal. Oder willst du durch's Münstertal ins Vinschgau und dann die Passstraße hoch? Und wenn ich schon mal da oben am Stilfser Joch bin, würde ich *unbedingt *den Goldseesteig fahren wollen (s. MATTESM)!


tja, ist eben alles noch nicht so klar.  





Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Zum 1. Tag: schöne Runde, alles drin, was auf dieser Runde Spaß macht. 1.900hm, 56km. Wobei die Frage bleibt, *wie *du von Sta. Maria nach Lü/Tschierv fahren willst und vor allem, *wie *es weiter zum Ofenpass gehen soll? Fährst du Tschierv an, musst du m.E. die Ofenpassstraße hochfahren. Vorschlag: Nicht nach Tschierv. Von Sta. Maria über Valchava und Fuldera hoch nach Lü und weiter über die Alp Campatcsh und Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass. Die hm und km bleiben ähnlich. Finde ich "runder".


ich würfe auch gerne val mora an zwei tagen in beide richtungen befahren, weiss aber nicht, wie ich das sinnvoll kombinieren soll, denn jufplaun runter zum livigno-see muss schon sein (randbedingung 2). 
doof wär st. maria - val mora - jufplaun direkt - dann a. del gallo runter und wieder ne schleife zum jufplaun und dann ofenpass. möglich, aber sinnentleert. wobei es schon ein pasr hundert Hm mehr sein können. 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> 3./4. Tag: heftiges Programm! es sei denn, das ist wirklich so gewollt


ist tatsächlich so gewollt. 
unter 2000 Hm soll's nicht sein (=  randbedingung 3: ca. 2.500 Hm / tag). 





dede schrieb:


> Alternativen sind natürlich noch das Val d'Uina/Costainas (in welche Richtung auch immer) und wie oben bereits bemerkt Meran 2000 und anschließend zum Möltner Kaser - Salten und dann zurück ins Vinschgau über viele nette Trails (z.B. s.o. Vöraner Alm)


val d'uina / costainas muss nicht mehr sein, die anderen vorschläge sagen mir erst mal nichts... mal suchen. 



superstef schrieb:


> für den 6.tag unbedingt hoch von naturns zur naturnser alm - dann ist das wirklich kein notprogramm!!


so hab ich's doch auch beschrieben.   nur der weg zurück ist irgendwie doof, weil doppelt. 




superstef schrieb:


> für die abfahrt empfehle ich dir dann den wanderweg nummer 13 (laut kompasskarte). absolut geil zum runterfahren.
> und wenn du dann abends noch bock hast nimmst du in naturns die bergbahn auf der anderen seite hoch (kostet ca. 7,- ) und fährst nochmal den wanderweg nr 10 runter...


versteh leider kein wort. von wo nach wo geht da welcher weg?




superstef schrieb:


> und für den 5. tag haben mir die lokals vom bike-shop in naturns gesagt, dass das schon an einem tag zu schaffen ist, wenn man sehr früh (also ca. 7:00) losfährt, denn diese runde hats in sich!!


ohne angeben zu wollen: schockieren kann mich die runde nicht...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber dann hätte er den Pso del Gallo in der falschen Richtung, das wäre ja noch mehr schade!...


Für mich ist der Gallo in beide Richtungen gleich schön, aber ich glaube, hier wiederholt sich unsere Meinungsverschiedenheit. Hatten wir - wenn ich nicht irre - vor einiger Zeit schon mal?!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2007)

Eisjöchl ist doch auch ca. 2.500hm, oder ?

Und direkt ab Meran gibt's unzählige Touren, du musst nicht umbedingt auf's Vigiljoch rauf, ich würde auch Meran2000 empfehlen und da gibt's unzählige Wege rauf und auch runter...

Schau mal hier: http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountainbike/touren/ergebnis/suedtirol_tourensuche.php

Ich würde z.b. Mittager als Ziel auswählen. Ist auf ca. 2.300m.ü.d.M. Macht also mit auf und ab sicher über 2.000hm


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und direkt ab Meran gibt's unzählige Touren, du musst nicht umbedingt auf's Vigiljoch rauf, ich würde auch Meran2000 empfehlen und da gibt's unzählige Wege rauf und auch runter...


stimmt. bei meran gibts ja noch genug... 
evtl. auch 3 tage sta maria, 3 tage meran und umgebung. 




Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich würde z.b. Mittager als Ziel auswählen. Ist auf ca. 2.300m.ü.d.M. Macht also mit auf und ab sicher über 2.000hm


Kilometer  	32
Höhenmeter 	1250


----------



## Cook (4. Januar 2007)

zwar etwas off, aber: habt ihr schon eine Unterkunft, bzw. gibt es Empfehlungen? (Bitte keine schwuchteligen Wellness-Schuppen   )
Einfache, gepflegte Pension.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2007)

nö, keine ahnung.
noch garnicht drum gekümmert...


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2007)

madritschjoch ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert...aber wenn goldsee schon zu schwer?
dann schlage ich das val constainas erst gar nicht vor.

das Langenferner Tal ist echt einen Besuch wert, auch wenns ne Sackgasse ist:


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2007)

ist das bild 1:1?


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2007)

ja genau so fett ist das da!!


----------



## Fetz (4. Januar 2007)

Ich bin noch am scrollen...


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2007)

@dubbel:

Meran ist auf 300 !

2.300 - 300 != 1.250 bei mir .....

EDiT: Achso, du meinst die Tour von Christoph auf mountainbiker.it

Nene, das geht schon auch ab/bis Meran, gemischt mit Teer/Trails/Forstwegen/Wurzelwegen. 
Wenn du ganz lieb bist, und die Tobacco-Meran-Karte hast, dann schreib ich dir morgen eine lange Tour zusammen.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2007)

So sieht das ganze dann aus:







Und der Kartenausschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2007)

ist da bei km 13 ne evil-knievel-schlucht zu überspringen?


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2007)

Nö, wenn die Karte ansiehst - die hab ich aus 2 verschiedenen Touren zusammengestückt. Und ein paar Meter auf der Hauptstrassen fehlen, deshalb auch ein Loch im Höhenprofil


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

wie's aussieht, fällt eisjöchl dieses mal doch raus...
wir beschränken uns wohl auf das da (plus umgebung): 





und mal sehen, was in der meraner gegend los ist.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Januar 2007)

Öhm, sehen was in Meraner Gegend los ist aber Eisjöchl nicht ? Eisjöchl ist eine Tagestour ab Meran...

P.S. Mit welchem Stanciu-Programm hast du die Karte gemacht ?


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

1. das mit eisjöchl ist nicht meine entscheidung
2. die karte ist aus ein verlinktes bild.


----------



## Wuudi (8. Januar 2007)

1. Tu was dagegen
2. Achso


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ... P.S. Mit welchem Stanciu-Programm hast du die Karte gemacht ?


Das ist ein Satelliten-Foto aus dem Tourenportal von Stanciu. Guckst du hier. "Touren" --> "Mountainbike" --> "Sta. Maria"

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

kann man das so sagen?

eisjöchl im uhrzeigersinn: ca. 30 - 45 min bergauf schieben; bergab anfangs schwierig, später alles fahrbar. 
gegen den uhrzeigersinn: 2 - 3 h bergauf schieben; bergab?


----------



## Wuudi (8. Januar 2007)

1. Bergauf wenig schieben - je nach Kondition und Technik
2. bergab alles fahrbar


Es heißt willst du es am "schönsten" dann fahr von Naturns hoch und diesselbe Strecke wieder runter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> 1.
> 2.


in welche richtung?


----------



## Wuudi (8. Januar 2007)

1. = urzeigersinn
2. = gegen 

so wie du es geschrieben hattest


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

ah jetze!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. Januar 2007)

goldseetrail ist nicht so dramatisch, halt ein bissl verblockt und ab und zu schmal am hang, aber im vergleich zur abfahrt vom eisjöchl gen pfelders runter ist das nicht schwerer, eher etwas leichter. fahrtechnik und etwas schwindelfreiheit sollte man dennoch mitbringen, aber das ist ja fst immer so bei hochalpinen touren.

eisjöchl auf zwei etappen ist sicher entspannter und der sonnenaufgang ist zweifelsfrei ein erlebnis. dann hat tag zwei aber keine 2500 hm ... ausser, ihr fahrt runter und gleich noch mal rauf und dann wieder ins schnalstal runter  

schieben zum eisjöchl ab eishöfe kommend: wir haben bei ca. 2300 hm das schieben angefangen, zwischendrin mal kurz wieder gefahren, aber insgeasmt entspannt hochgewandert. mit leichtem rucksack und viel erhgeiz kann man schon mehr fahren, sehe aber keinerlei sinn darin (mit hardtail sowieso eine schinderei ...). von pfelders kommend sind's gut 2-3 h schieben, kurze fahrstücke, aber fast alles entspanntes wandern und landschaft geniessen.

@ thory: wir haben schwarzbrot und salami aus dem rucksack gefuttert an der hohen wilde. war genial! kaffee an der hütte war auch klasse nach der frühmorgendlichen action.

hier ein paar bilder:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/texel/texel_2006_frame.html

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2007)

Santa Maria Frage:

Da heuer unsere Transalp wahrscheinlich flachfällt würden wir auch gern ein paar Tage in eine andere Region reisen und von dor aus Tagestouren fahren. Gibt's in Santa Maria auch bezahlbare Unterkünfte ?

Ich kann (fast) keine gscheite Webseite finden mit Hotellisten. Empfehlungen ?


----------



## thory (9. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Gibt's in Santa Maria auch bezahlbare Unterkünfte ?
> 
> Ich kann (fast) keine gscheite Webseite finden mit Hotellisten. Empfehlungen ?




Ob für Dich bezahlbar weiß ich natürlich nicht...  ich war jetzt 2 Mal in folgendem Hotel (Preise 2006 für 1 Übernachtung, größere Gruppe):

Doppel- und 3 Bettzimmer HP 95 / 90 SFr.
Hotel Alpina
7536 Sta. Maria 
Tel.  081/858 51 17 
Fax  081/858 56 97 
[email protected]

Ich fand es ok - Zimmer waren klein aber ganz nett und Essen gut.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2007)

Wenig ist das nicht... für so ein Hotel ...

Wäre Livigno eine Alternative - Tourenangebotsmässig?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Januar 2007)

Weltklasse- und SportsInTeam-Tourenhotel: Stelvio-Bikehotel  

Ansonsten guckst du im Münstertal oder in Müstair

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Chrösch (9. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Santa Maria Frage:
> 
> Gibt's in Santa Maria auch bezahlbare Unterkünfte ?
> 
> ...


----------



## thory (9. Januar 2007)

Wuudi,
wenn Du da wirklich eine Woche bleiben willst, dann würde ich mir die letzten paar km schenken und in Italien kurz vor der Grenze bleiben.... für Dich sozusagen daheim.

Livigno - da habe ich einmal ein Quatier gesucht und auch gefunden: das war die schlimmste Bude meiner bike-karriere. War wohl alles voll wg irgendeinem Großereignis.
Aber im Oberen Vinschgau zu bleiben wäre doch ok?

Gruss


----------



## thory (9. Januar 2007)

Chrösch schrieb:


> Wuudi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War im Hotel Stelvio http://www.stelvio-hotel.ch.
> ...


----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2007)

...oder Bormio...

Bin da ziemlich flexibel. Nur vielleicht nicht gerade ein Quartier in Vinschgau, das hätte irgendwie zuviel "Heimatfeeling"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Chrösch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Hotel war super mit dem alten Pächter, den haben die wohl Mitte /Ende 2004 gewechselt. Der Nachfolger hat noch nicht mal mehr auf meine e-mails geantwortet...
> ...


----------



## dubbel (10. Januar 2007)

@ Stefan_SIT: wann warst du das letzte mal im Hotel Stelvio ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ Stefan_SIT: wann warst du das letzte mal im Hotel Stelvio ?


Vor 4 Monaten und ich kann die Aussagen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wir waren mit 16 TeilnehmerInnen dort, alle waren sehr zufrieden und es war perfekt! Aufmerksame und zuvorkommende Gastgeber, Verpflegung, Wäsche der Klamotten, Bike-Garage, Zimmer - alles sehr ok, sauber und dem Preis angemessen. Zusatzangebote wie Shuttle (wenn gewünscht z.B. auf den Umbrailpass oder nach Dös Radond) runden das Angebot dort ab. In der Sauna war niemand von uns, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Ich denke auch, dass es nicht mehr der Pächter ist wie von @Pfadfinderin beschrieben. Der jetzige Pächter (ca. 30 - 35J.) ist Biker und er gab uns direkt eine Karte mit Tourenvorschlägen in die Hand als wie ankamen. 
Wir werden 2007 dort definitiv wieder einchecken!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (10. Januar 2007)

es müsste einfach mal jemand nachfragen: "hallo, sind Sie ein lieber beiker oder ein unsympathischer raucher?", dann wüsste man mehr... 
also: wer macht's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. Januar 2007)

du scheinst mir dafür der ideale kandidat zu sein


----------



## dubbel (10. Januar 2007)

keine zeit für sowas, muss hier posten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es nicht mehr der Pächter ist wie von @Pfadfinderin beschrieben. Der jetzige Pächter (ca. 30 - 35J.) ist Biker und er gab uns direkt eine Karte mit Tourenvorschlägen in die Hand als wie ankamen.
> Wir werden 2007 dort definitiv wieder einchecken!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Das ist ja dann wohl kein Verlust! Ich hatte mich auch damals beim schweizerischen Mountainbike-Hotelverband (so ähnlich wie MTB-Holidays) beschwert, dass das Hotel keineswegs der Klassifizierung entspricht. Sie wollten sich zwar mit mir telefonisch in Verbindung setzen, was nicht passiert ist, aber möglicherweise hat sich das ja dann von selber erledigt. War ja dann ein kurzes "Vergügen"!


----------



## Carsten (10. Januar 2007)

ich hab mal oben auf dem Umbrail übernachtet. Echt gut und günstig (die Zimmer, nicht das Essen da CH)

Link, Telefonnummer und mailadresse in meiner Passdatenbank


----------



## toschi (12. Januar 2007)

nabend, schöner fred hier, gefällt mir, hab auch schon einiges für mich rausgezogen. ich habe auch vor mit drei freunden im juni eine drei länder tour zu drehen, dachte so an
nauders-uina schlucht-scuol
scuol-pass costainas-ofenpass/buffalora
buffalora-livigno trails-umbrailpass
umbrailpass-unddannverliesensieihn 
evtl. nach schluderns, welche route ist da anzuraten, über müstair ists ja wohl fast nur bergab und käme für ein viertagestour in frage, wie schwierig ists denn vom umbrailpass den goldseeweg zu erreichen und über stilfs abzufahren. kennt da jemand nen guten link zu einer tour?
am besten auch noch zu den livignotrails, die bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, uina und costainas kenn ich schon, sollte kein problem sein...
soll auch evtl. eine fünftagestour werden und am letzten tag gehts dann nur von schluderns nach nauders in ruhe ausfahren weil wir am abend noch nach hause fahren müssen.


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2007)

vom Umrail auf die Dreispachenspitze kannst Du auf dem Trail komplett hoch fahren. Ach wenns nicht so aussieht.


----------



## Fetz (13. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> nabend, schöner fred hier, gefällt mir, hab auch schon einiges für mich rausgezogen. ich habe auch vor mit drei freunden im juni eine drei länder tour zu drehen, dachte so an
> nauders-uina schlucht-scuol
> scuol-pass costainas-ofenpass/buffalora
> buffalora-livigno trails-umbrailpass
> ...


Lass Dir den Goldseetrail auf keinen Fall entgehen - das war mit der Auffahrt über die Bocchetta di Pedenolo mein "best-day-biking-ever".
Super Touren in der Gegend sind auf dieser Seite beschrieben: http://www.mtb-racer.de/pageID_2849147.html


----------



## toschi (16. Januar 2007)

So, da ich Dubbels tread nicht weiter belasten möchte habe ich mal Dreiländertour D/I/CH gestartet.


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> im sommer ist geplant, eine woche in müstair bzw. meran zu wohnen und von dort aus tagestouren bzw. eine zwei-tagestour zu machen.
> folgende rohplanung besteht:
> 
> 1. tag:  sta. maria - lü/tschierv - ofenpass - buffalora - jufplaun - pso gallo - val mora zurück.
> ...


aktueller stand:
1. sta maria - val mora - buffalora - ofenpass (wieviel Hm sind das?) 
2. sta. maria - dreisprachentrail  (wieviel Hm sind das? via umbrailpass ca. 2.600, inkl. stilfserjoch wohl gut 3.000, oder?!) 
3 und 4. _"Sta. Maria - Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola - Lago di Cancano - Passo Viola - Arnoga - Alpe Campo - Sfazu - Trail runter nach Poschiavo - mit der Rhätischen Bahn oder schon ab Sfazu via Passstraße hoch auf den Bernina-Pass -ab Alp Grüm bis Bernina-Suot und dort ins Val dal Fain - Livigno - Alpisella - Val Mora - Sta. Maria (über Passstraße ca. 4.700hm, 150 km; mit Rhät. Bahn nur 4.400hm und 140km )"_ -> Stefan SIT
5. eisjöchl (2.700 Hm)
6. keine ahnung

die reihenfolge ist übrigens vollkommen beliebig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1. sta maria - val mora - buffalora - ofenpass (wieviel Hm sind das?)



1654hm und 60km (und ich würd´s immer noch andersrum fahren  ) Ohne Umweg Einkehr nur am Ofenpass möglich. Am Ofenpass nicht die Straße runter (wenns denn schon so rum sein muss), sondern den Wanderweg. Der geht gleich in der ersten Kurve weg, nicht schwer zu erkennen. Er kreuzt immer wieder die Straße, man kann ihn bis Valchava fahren (wenn ich das aus dem Kopf so richtig weiß.) Wenn ihr noch Schmalz in den Wadln (respektive Oberschenkel) habt, wäre die schönere Alternative über Alp da Munt und Ri. Lü weiterzufahren! Schätze, da kommen nochmal 150-200 relativ steile hm dazu, lohnt aber, da die Abfahrt trailig mit tollem Panoramaweg ist.

Wenn Euch das zuviel ist, wäre das evtl. noch eine Option für Punkt 6, Auffahrt halt dann über den Ofenpass.


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 1654hm und 60km (und ich würd´s immer noch andersrum fahren)


andersrum kommt ja auf der rückfahrt von livigno. 
und ofenpass von sta.maria hoch ist ja auch nicht 
bei 1600 Hm kann man die pso d gallo-schleife dranhängen.




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ohne Umweg Einkehr nur am Ofenpass möglich.


wir kehren nicht ein. 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Er kreuzt immer wieder die Straße, man kann ihn bis Valchava fahren (wenn ich das aus dem Kopf so richtig weiß.) Wenn ihr noch Schmalz in den Wadln (respektive Oberschenkel) habt, wäre die schönere Alternative über Alp da Munt und Ri. Lü weiterzufahren! Schätze, da kommen nochmal 150-200 relativ steile hm dazu, lohnt aber, da die Abfahrt trailig mit tollem Panoramaweg ist.


mal karte kucken.


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

den »Münstertaler Höhenweg« könnte man noch einflicken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2007)

Wo soll der sein?


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

s. #59 bzw. gleich hier.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig nachvollziehe, dann glaube ich, bin ich das auch gefahren, habe mir aber dazu notiert: langweiliger Trail; Kann mich erinnern, dass wir das damals am letzten Tag als Halbtagestour gemacht haben und es nicht besonders fanden, kann halt an die anderen Wege bei weitem nicht hin, nach ein paar Tagen ist man da seeehhhr verwöhnt...
Von Lü runter gibt´s total schöne Trails nach Sta. Maria, würde lieber die mitnehmen.
Der 1. geht, wenn man von Lü kommt, gleich in der 1. Kurve geradeaus. Dann kommt man wieder auf die Straße, folgt ihr ein Stück, bevor auf der Geraden linksseitig in der Wiese ein Pfad weggeht, der dann in den Wald führt. Echter Genuß!!! Jedenfalls kommt man in Tschierv raus. Die Trails gehen zwar noch weiter (den Bach auf der rechten Seite), aber das weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf. Kannst ja mal in dem Café in Sta. Maria fragen, da habe ich leztes jahr meine Singletrailmap liegen lassen (Ende August), vielleicht liegt sie ja noch rum. Und meine Trinkflasche auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

kennt jemand das valbella, das sich vom ofenpass richtung funtana da s'charl zieht? 
schieben?  oder fahrbar? wenn ja - in welche richtung?


----------



## Fetz (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab leider gerade keine Karte da, aber ist das bei der Alp Astras rechts hoch zur Funtana?
Falls ja: Ist nur am Anfang etwas schieben, dann wunderbar zu fahren. Besser jedenfalls als Pso. Costainas.


----------



## kamikater (11. Juli 2007)

> Besser jedenfalls als Pso. Costainas


Gibt es einen schöner zu fahrenden Pass als den Costainas  Ich finde ihn von der Landschaft wie auch vom Fahren her super


----------



## Fetz (11. Juli 2007)

kamikater schrieb:


> Gibt es einen schöner zu fahrenden Pass als den Costainas  Ich finde ihn von der Landschaft wie auch vom Fahren her super



Der Costainas ist eine anspruchslose Alpencross-Autobahn (wer schon mal von Süd nach Nord wollte, wird das bestätigen - vor lauter Gegenverkehr bleibt kaum Zeit für die Landschaft). Der Reiz hat sich uns jedenfalls nicht erschlossen...
Rechts ab Richtung Funtana ist deshalb m.E. das einzig Wahre.


----------



## kamikater (11. Juli 2007)

Also ich war völlig alleine da oben. Weit und breit kein Biker oder Wanderer zu sehen. Aber die Alternative werde ich auf jeden Fall testen, wenn ich wieder mal dort bin.


----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> kennt jemand das valbella, das sich vom ofenpass richtung funtana da s'charl zieht?
> schieben? oder fahrbar? wenn ja - in welche richtung?


Kenn ich jetzt nicht wirklich, hab auch keine Karte zur Hand, wenn es aber der Abzweig an dem Lift ist, rüber ins S-Charltal sieht es recht verlockend aus. Fragt sich nur ob dort nicht schon der Nationalpark angrenzt in dem man besser nicht mit dem MTB auftaucht. Ich schau mal Zuhause richtig nach wo Du meinst  .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> kennt jemand das valbella, das sich vom ofenpass richtung funtana da s'charl zieht?
> schieben?  oder fahrbar? wenn ja - in welche richtung?



Schieben und tragen. In der Singletrailmap ist das als flowiger Trail beschrieben, wir haben aber nur geschoben. Schweizer, die uns entgegenkamen, haben schallend laut gelacht, als sie uns mit dem Radl gesehen haben! Der Weg ist superschmal, sehr ausgesetzt, der Abrund ist eine steile Schuttreise. Meist ist es sogar zu schmal, um zu schieben. Zuerst macht er sich noch ganz gut vom Ofenpass weg, aber nach ca. 1-2km wird´s echt S....e. Wenn man dann endlich an der Funtana di Scarl ist und sich auf die Abfahrt freut, tja, das ist ein von Kühen zertrampelter, steiler Pfad, für mich kaum fahrbar, und wenn, dann nicht wirklich mit Genuß. Andersherum wäre vielleicht das Valbella fahrbar, dafür schiebst du dann den blöden Kuhtrail hoch, auch nicht wirklich eine Option. Mein Tip: Vergiß diese Runde!
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir Bilder mailen.


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2007)

damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden (klickbare thumbnails): 
die swiss singletrailmap bezeichnet das als mittelschweren trail (lila markiert): 


 , 

während die karten von bike explorer den weg als solchen gar nicht zur kenntnis nehmen (rot umrandet): 




@ pfadfinderin: bilder wären super.


----------



## Ronja (11. Juli 2007)

Hi, dubbel, war vor 14 tagen genau da, die Situation am Ofenpass ist wie von Pfadfinderin beschrieben, es lohnt sich nicht, wir sind ungekehrt. Dagegen gibt es einen Weg, wenn Du etwa 500m in Richtung Val müstair die Straße abfährst, der dann links von der Straße weggeht. Der ist fast komplett fahrbar bis etwa 150hm vor der Funtana, dann geht es von der Forstautobahn runter und wird steil, Alternative : am wegweiser der da steht vorbei fahren und etwas weiter zur Apl da Munt und weiter unter der Seilbahnhoch, geht auch noch einiges zu fahren oder zumindest bequem zu schieben.
Abfahrt war fast durchgängig fahrbahr, bis auf das steile stück kurz vor Alp pastras, aber das wäre fahrtechnisch auch noch drin gewesen, wir sind halt defensiv gefahren. Allerdings ist natürlich inzwischen einiges an Regen drüber gegangen.

es gibt vor der alp munt noch einen weg der auf der Ofenpasseite nach lü führt, bzw. auch auf die andere seite zum Costainas rüber ohne bis Lü zu fahren. Auch über eine alpe
Gruß Ronja


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juli 2007)

Ja, genau das hätten wir auch tun sollen! So haben wir wahrscheinlich 2 Std. unser Bike sinnlos in der Gegend rumgezerrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. August 2007)

aktueller stand:
1. sta maria - val mora - buffalora - ofenpass -> richtung noch nicht klar
2. sta. maria - dreisprachentrail -> via umbrailpass oder stilfserjoch? 
3 sta. maria - costainaspass - funtana da s-charl etc.  
4. Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola - Lago di Cancano - val mora - sta. maria
5. reschenpass - sent - val d'uina
6. keine ahnung, evtl. mit dem auto nach livigno und dort alpisella, trela-pass o.ä.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2007)

Mensch Dubbel, jetzt planst du schon so lange rum und warst immer noch nicht da!
3. ist die falsche Richtung! Fahr lieber den Ofenpass rauf und die geplanten Trails runter, geht bis Sta. Maria trailig, die Karte hast du ja. Von der Alp Astras hoch zum Funtana di Scarl wirst wenig Spaß haben. Ist schon runter nicht besonders spaßvoll, steiler Kuhtrampelpfad.
zu 1.: Der Passo del Gallo ist wieder komplett hergestellt und in einem Zustand wie seit 2 Jahren nicht, d.h. bis auf 1 kleines Stückchen steil bergab mit super engen Sitzkehren komplett fahrbar. 

Wann geht´s denn endlich los? Schon noch vor Wintereinbruch?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ...
> 5. reschenpass - *sent* - val d'uina ...


Du meinst *Sur En*?



dubbel schrieb:


> ... 6. keine ahnung, evtl. mit dem auto nach livigno und dort alpisella, trela-pass o.ä.


Wenn du dich schon ins Auto setzt, dann versuche doch lieber mal die Trails in Alta Rezia (Bernina, Cavaglia etc.), die ich dir in der pn empfohlen habe.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (6. August 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mensch Dubbel, jetzt planst du schon so lange rum und warst immer noch nicht da!
> Wann geht´s denn endlich los? Schon noch vor Wintereinbruch?


näxte woche gehts los. 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> dubbel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja: Sur En, bei Sent.  




Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn du dich schon ins Auto setzt, dann versuche doch lieber mal die Trails in Alta Rezia (Bernina, Cavaglia etc.), die ich dir in der pn empfohlen habe.


Alta Rezia (Bernina, Cavaglia etc.) ist auch möglich, deshalb ja noch untenschieden am tag 6. 
bei tag 3 steht übrigens auch immer noch die variante valbella zur debatte, da bin ich machtlos...

tag1 , also ofenpass, passo gallo wär auch möglich von sta maria das val mora hoch, jufplaun, passo gallo hoch, jufplaun wieder hoch, andere seite runter, ofenpass. 
hätte den vorteil, dass man das val mora in der woche nicht zweimal in der gleichen richtung vor sich hat. und mehr Hm.


----------



## BELLI (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

da dubbel offenbar gerade unterwegs ist, möchte ich meine Fragen mal hier anhängen. Ich plane die letzte Augustwoche ein paar gemütliche Touren mit Basiscamp Sta. Maria:

Tag 1: Ofenpass - (Plaun da l'Aua oder Valplaun ?) - Alp da Munt - (Funt. da S-charl oder Costainas ?) - Alp Astras - Alp Plaxer - Cruschetta - Taufers - Sta Maria.

Tag 2: Ofenpass - Buffalora - Jufplaun - Alpe del Gallo - Passo Val Mora - Val Mora - Döss Radond - Sta Maria.

Tag 3: Livigno - Mottolino Bahn - Passo d'Eira - Trepalle - Pso di Val Trela - Casine di Trela - Lago G. di Fraele - Pso di Alpisella - Livigno ( Alt.3: oder länger ab Trela über - Btta Trelina - Vezzola - La Bocchetta - Südufer Lago Cancano -Alpisella - Livigno )

Tag 4: Goldseetrail: Da bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, da ich mich am schwächsten Glied in der Kette orientieren muss. Die Gruppe ist konditionsstark, aber fahrtechnsich eher S1 - max S2. Zum Bsp. Raintalangerhütte bergauf 90% schiebend, bergab 90% gefahren. Plantapatsch - Sesvenna Hütte etwa 60% gefahren, zur Hütte runter geschoben, Ausgesetztheit war hier kein Problem allerdings Val d'Uina bergab immer an der Wand lang wegen begrenzter Schwindelfreiheit. Velilltrail nach Ischgl ab Bergsatation Pardatschbahn gefahren, aber nicht das obere Stück von der Bergstation der Flimjochbahn.

Nun noch ein paar Fragen:
- Ist der Goldseetrail mit einer solchen Gruppe machbar?
- Wäre Btta di Forcola die leichtere Alternative?
- Gibt es einen Bustransfer zum Umbrail?
- Wieviele Bikes (9-10) nimmt der Bus zum Ofenpass/ggf Umbrail mit?
- Ist der Gallo wieder problemlos passierbar?
- In welche Richtung ist der Livignotunnel besser fahrbar (bergab, radweg)?

Merci jetzt schon für wertvolle Hinweise.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. August 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> ... Nun noch ein paar Fragen:
> - Ist der Goldseetrail mit einer solchen Gruppe machbar?
> - Wäre Btta di Forcola die leichtere Alternative?
> - Gibt es einen Bustransfer zum Umbrail?
> ...


+ Goldseetrail: mit S2-Fähigkeiten sollte es gehen
+ BdF: ja, max. S1
+ ja, über Stelvio-Hotel
+ http://www.postauto.ch ---> hier werden Sie geholfen, ich meine, mit Anmeldung bis zu 12 Bikes
+ kA
+ besser bergab - verkürzt die Inhallationszeiten.   Nix Radweg! Enge Fahrstraße, die du dir mit Autos teilen musst. Zumindest ein Rücklicht macht Sinn! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. August 2007)

passo gallo ist laut diverser berichte hier im forum (auch eigener thread von anfang juli) wieder gut fahrbar, war nie unpassierbar, sondern wohl wie in den jahren zuvor auch mal stellenweise etwas abgerutscht am hang, so dass es etwas mühsam war zu fuss zu queren. sei's drum, sie haben den weg etwas ausgebessert und man kommt wieder leichter rüber.

goldseetrail kann man ja auch schon früher beenden, man kann schon gen franzensfeste abfahren, wenn man keine lust mehr hat. der obere teil ist echt easy, nur ganz wenige meter zum schieben (verblockt, felsen).

wenn man aber den technisch interessanteren teil bis zur furkelhütte noch mitmacht (da schiebt man so oder so immer ein paar minuten, wer nicht so gute technik hat sicherlich auch einiges mehr), hat man die option den 17er und 5er gen trafoi zu nehmen - beide ein traum mit guter fahrtechnik! anonsten eben von der fureklhütte gen glurns oder die schleife nach st. maria.


----------



## Didi123 (15. August 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wenn man aber den technisch interessanteren teil...


Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
"Technisch interessant" wegen Steilheit, oder wegen Felsstufen, wo man schon zu Fuß ohne Bike Probleme hat runterzukommen oder wie ist der Begriff zu bewerten...? 
Hab' die Singltrailskala schon mal gelesen, aber wie's tatsächlich aussieht, das steht meist auf einem anderen Blatt.
Hast Du ein Foto von einem technisch interessanten Abschnitt?
Sorry, dass ich so blöd frage, aber ich versuche abzuschätzen, was ich meiner Freundin mit der Tour evtl. zumute, wenn ich sie da entlangscheuche... 

Kommt von Prad auch mit dem Bus zum Stilsferjoch hoch (Ja, ich bin ein Weichei!), bzw. sammelt der einen auf, wenn man auf halber Höhe platt an der Leitplanke hängt...?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. August 2007)

Der Goldseeweg ist einfach immer ziemlich ausgesetzt. Mal geht´s über grobe Schotterfelder, wo man eh schieben muss, mal sind´s enge Kehren, mal ist es verblockt, manchmal liegen große Steine im Weg, manchmal kommen einem Wanderer entgegen, manchmal ist es einfach supereng, weil Felsen rechts und links liegen, wo man dann leicht mal mit dem Pedal oder dem Schaltwerk hängenbleibt, etc. Und der Weg ist sehr lang und damit auch sehr anstrengend. Ich fahr z.B. im Reintal alles runter, habe aber auf dem Goldseeweg doch einiges geschoben. Allerdings hatte ich einfach ein Problem, dass der Weg so ausgesetzt ist und somit wenig Fehlertoleranz aufweist. Das ist dann einfach sehr subjektiv, ob man das als schwer empfindet oder nicht.

@ BELI, Tag 1: Es ist besser, den Weg zu nehmen, der kurz vor dem Ofenpass rechts rein geht. Der andere ist ein enger, zugewachsener Wanderpfad, wo du wenig Freude haben wirst. Es ist auch sicher schöner, über den Pso de Costainas zur Alp Astras zu fahren, der Weg von Funtana di Scarl ist einfach ein steiler von Kühen total zertrampelter Pfad, den man eigentlich nicht mal so bezeichnen kann.
Tag 2 ist auch super, auch wenn der Rückweg sicher etwas zäh ist. Auf dem Rückweg kommt ihr an einer Alp vorbei mit einem kleien Abstecher (wo man nach dem Val Mora Trail auf den breiten Schotterweg trifft), da gibts guten engadiner Nußkuchen in großen Stücken! Ansonsten hat die Runde keine Einkehrmöglichkeit und auch nix. wo man anständiges Wasser nachfüllen kann, außer vom Wasserfall am Pso del Gallo. Drüber sind aber Kuhweiden, da wäre ich vorsichtig... Gallo ist übrigens problemlos passierbar, wie Elmar ja schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (16. August 2007)

Hi,
habe zum Bereich Alp da Munt eine Frage:
Rechter Hand von der Alp da Munt geht ein Zick-Zack Weg Richtung Tschierv runter. Kennt den jemand? Wenn ja, ist der fahrbar?
LG 3cinos


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. August 2007)

stuntzi hat ein paar bilder, ansonsten einfach mal google bemühen, da findet sich ausreichend material.

http://www.stuntz.com/alpenzorro/#tag7

ich habe die bilder von der tour noch nicht vollständig gesichtet und werde in den kommenden wochen wohl auch nicht dazu kommen.

ein bissl ausgesetzt ist der weg schon, wobei das eben individuell verschieden ist. wir hatten alle drei keinerlei probleme wegen ausgesetztheit (da gibt's schon schlimmeres ...), aber klar, wenn man seitlich unfreiwillig den abhang runterrutscht oder - fällt, reicht auch so ein hang dort aus, dass man sich verletzten kann. in den tod wird man dort wohl nicht stürzen.

es gibt vereinzelt steile stellen, mit felsstufen, die man aber fahren kann, wenn man's drauf anlegt. ich tippe mal, dass wenn du dir gedanken machst, ob das für deine freundin passt, sie dort schieben wird. aber schieben kann man immer problemlos, kurze stellen muss man das rad halt mal am langen arm anheben und über ein paar felsbrocken heben, aber das ist halb so schlimm.

je näher man zur furkelhütte kommt, desto öfter kommen auch kleine verblockte passagen. der weg wird aber erdiger, ganz oben ist ja nur fels/geröll.

die STS hilft mir da auch nicht allzu sehr weiter, aber was soll's. ist wohl irgendwas zwischen S1 und S2 im unteren teil, dazu eben stellenweise im oberen teil exponiert am hang, aber schon breit genug zum fahren. oben S0 bis S1.

bus hält soweit ich weiss nur an den haltestellen, nimmt bis zu 4 bikes mit. will mir das auch nicht ausmalen, wie ein bus mitten auf der passstrase hält und ein biker sein bike zerlegt und in die klappe unten im bus reinpackt (natürlich dann alles auf der spur des gegenverkehrs, weil ja auf der anderen seite die leitplanke/felswand ist ...)

infos unter:

http://www.sii.bz.it/

wie gesagt, behalte die option mit ausstieg zur franzenshöhe im auge, der obere teil ist nicht schwer. wenn's deiner freundin dann zuviel ist, kannst du da abkürzen, der untere teil sollte ja auch spass machen. ohne die passende fahrtechnik oder wenn man mit der leichten exponiertheit probleme hat, würde ich davon ganz klar abraten, ausser, ihr steht auf wandern auf holy trails und könnt das auch noch geniessen ...


----------



## Didi123 (16. August 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ...


 Danke!

Wie ist eigtl. der "normale" Weg des MTBikers auf's Stilfserjoch?
Die Passstraße? 
Ist doch bestimmt nervig mit den ganzen Autos, oder hält sich der Verkehr in Grenzen...?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. August 2007)

ja, normalerweise fährt man einfach die passstrasse ab prad via gomagoi und trafoi zum joch rauf, wenn man aus dem vinschgau kommt. es besteht auch die option wie auf der transalp-cd beschrieben ab lichtenberg nähe glurns über die schartalpe zur furkelhütte zu kurbeln und dann nach trafoi runter (am spassigsten über die genannten trails 17 und 5). sind aber etliche hm extra.

ansonsten kann man ja auch nach st. maria kurbeln bzw. wenn man eh von dort hinten kommt von da zum umbrailpass (ruhige nebenstrasse) und dann noch die 250 hm zum stilfserjoch rauf bzw. 350 hm zur dreisprachenspitze, wenn man den goldseetrail nehmen will. oder ab umbrail dann gleich weiter zur bocchetta di forcola, bocchetta di pedenolo, lago di cancano etc. pp

die passstrasse zum stilfserjoch ist recht ruhig, wenn man nachmittags ab 16:00 unten los kurbelt (zur übernachtung in der tibethütte etwa). tagsüber ist schon einiges los, viele motorradfahrer. nicht so toll. ansonsten eben früh morgens starten, dann ist's auch nicht so heiss.

das schöne an der strasse ist halt die geniale aussicht auf die gletscher zur linken. das panorama begleitet einen bis oben. und einmal die berühmten 48 kehren mit muskelkraft erklimmen ist auch ein nettes erlebnis


----------



## Tobsn (16. August 2007)

DANKE für die Tipps!!!  

Werde selber in der KW 35 in Laatsch (Vinschgau) verweilen und den Tipps in meine Touren einfließen lassen.
Gibt es noch gute Touren direkt um Laatsch? Außer Eisjöchel.
Dankbar bin ich auch für GPS-Tracks.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## superstef (16. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> DANKE für die Tipps!!!
> 
> Werde selber in der KW 35 in Laatsch (Vinschgau) verweilen und den Tipps in meine Touren einfließen lassen.
> Gibt es noch gute Touren direkt um Laatsch? Außer Eisjöchel.
> ...



Hi Tobias,

in Latsch geht oben an der Bergstation der Seilbahn St. Martin ein technisch sehr anspruchsvoller Wanderweg #6 bzw. ein Stückchen unterhalb an einem Gehöft der Wanderweg #7 runter. Ist aber sehr technisch (s3-s4).
Schöner sind die Wanderwege von der Bergstation #2 und #8 in Richtung Tschars.

Details zur Bergbahn und ein paar Bilder der Tour findest du unter http://www.ride-on.info.

Leider geht dort der Bereich Touren immer noch nicht - bei interesse schick ich aber gerne nen screenshot der Tour aus google maps oder auch die GPS-Daten.

Greetz und Ride-On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BELLI (16. August 2007)

Hallo @all - danke für all die Hinweise, hilft schon weiter.

@pfadfinderin: 
a) Ja - bei Wasser bin ich immer sehr vorsichtig. 
b) Deine übrige Einschätzung hilft mir auch sehr, begehbare Gehstrecken wären kein Problem -aber man wird am GsTrail nicht zu Tode stürzen wie in der Uina - Oder??
c) Ich habe verstanden, dass der Weg vor der letzten Schleife zum Ofenpass auf 2078m der Bessere ist und nicht der Wanderweg direkt an der Passhöhe. Es gibt weiter unten auf etwas 2000m noch einen (Valplaun) Weg/Strasse - oder lohnt der Abstieg nicht, um anschliessend wieder aufzusteigen?
d) Nusskuchen in der Alp Mora? Klingt saugut !!

@Tag 3- Alt.3: Livigno - Mottolino Bahn - Passo d'Eira - Trepalle - Pso di Val Trela - Casine di Trela - Btta Trelina - Vezzola - La Bocchetta - Südufer Lago Cancano -Alpisella - Livigno.
Frage: Lohnt sich der Umweg, oder ab Trela besser direkt zum L. Fraele abkürzen?

@Goldseetrail: Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es keinen EXIT gibt. Offenbar aber schon, nur kennt die jemand von Euch (nicht dass wir am Ende einen Klettersteig mit dem Velo im Arm runter müssen). Von oben nach unten:

a) zur etwa 7 Kehre (von oben) den 21er ? 
b) direkt zur Franzenshöhe sehe ich keinen Weg auf der Karte ?
c) zur Tratscher Alm den 21er, 12er ?
d) vor der Furkelhütte rechts dorthin abkürzen oder bis dort auf dem 20er bleiben ?
e) ab der Furkelhütte sehe ich auf der Karte genügend Wege zur "Flucht" ins Tal.

Stuntzis Touren kenne ich - aber der ist nun leider kein Mass für mich - zu extrem für meine schwachen Nerven. 

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Goldsee-Track per PN schicken?


----------



## Tobsn (16. August 2007)

superstef schrieb:


> ...
> Details zur Bergbahn und ein paar Bilder der Tour findest du unter http://www.ride-on.info...
> Stefan


Sehr hilfeiche Datei, für faule Tage.  

Hab auf der Karte die Abfahrt vom Aschbert die Abfahrt #13 nicht gefunden.  
#28 und #30A hab ich mir schon einen Track erstellt.  

Die von Unterstell hab ich schon fokusiert.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Didi123 (16. August 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Goldsee-Track per PN schicken?



Hier ist einer: http://www.carsten-wasow.de/muestair/tour_16.html

GPX, ganz unten auf der Seite - die sind vom Stilfserjoch zur Furkelhütte gewandert...


----------



## BELLI (16. August 2007)

Ich bekomme dieses GPX nicht in TTQV importiert - seltsam.

Da steht auch:
"Nach den zwei durch Ketten gesicherten Stellen ..." 
muss ich mir da Gedanken machen ?


----------



## C.K. (16. August 2007)

Habe hier noch was anschauliches zum Goldseetrail.


----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2007)

C.K. schrieb:


> Habe hier noch was anschauliches zum Goldseetrail.
> ...


   

Aber wer hat da so aufgeräumt. Ist ja fast schon langweilig.
Vor zwei Jahren, als ich dort zum letzten Mal gefahren bin sah das noch anderst aus.
Aber nach dem Goldsse bzw. nach der Furkelhütte wird es ja erst richtig lustig.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. August 2007)

nein, es gibt zwar an einer stelle im oberen teil zwei ketten links am fels (in abfahrtsrichtung), aber das ist wirklich unkritisch, da kann man auch fahren ohne wirklich grösseres risiko als zuvor. wie gesagt, der weg ist oben recht breit und es geht seitlich zwar etwas runter, aber es ist kein abgrund a la val duina. es ist ein "geneigter hang", wie man ihn sicher schon auf vielen anderen touren erlebt hat, wenn man ein bissl bike-erfahrung in den alpen gesammelt hat.

zwischendrin ist ein abzweig, der beschildert ist, den man nehmen kann. der müsste an der tartscher alm münden, von da kann man dann gen franzenshöhe queren. sieht man auch, wenn man die strasse nach oben kurbelt. auf der neuen kompass-karte sieht man die wege auch alle, auf der tabacco sowieso.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. August 2007)

Die Ketten sind mir garnicht aufgefallen, scheint wohl wirklich nicht kritisch zu sein. Allerdings sehe ich den ganzen Weg etwas anders als Elmar. Wieso ums Val d´uina so ein Hype gemacht wird, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich nicht schwindelfrei bin, aber der Weg ist echt ungefähr 3-4x so breit wie der Goldseeweg, da kommen auch locker 2 Leute mit Bike aneinander vorbei. Und ob´s jetzt senkrecht oder fast senkrecht runtergeht, glaube ich ist, wenn´s blöd kommt, fast wurscht... Im oberen Teil finde ich es noch ganz entspannt, weil der Weg glatt wie ein Kinderpopo ist, aber weiter unten ist das nicht mehr so und da habe ich persönlich eben ein Problem dass ich nicht einschätzen kann, ob´s mir jetzt das Hinterrad oder den Lenker verschlägt oder nicht. Und das scheint nicht so unwahrscheinlich zu sein, denn von der Gruppe Sachsen, die vor uns gefahren sind, hat´s einen lt. Auskunft einiger Schweizer "derkugelt". Hab´ aber nicht nachgehakt, wie der hinterher ausgesehen hat.

Übrigens ist die Alp Champatsch auch eine nette Einkehr (auch da gibt´s Nußkuchen), aber ich glaube, da kommst du garnicht vorbei.
Falls ihr übrigens nicht die Straße hochfahren wollt zu Ofenpass, es geht ab Tschierv relativ direkt ein Wanderweg hoch. Der dürfte zwar etwas zu steil oder zu lose sein zum Fahren, man ist aber genauso schnell oben wie mit dem Radl auf der Straße. Mein Freund z.B. hasst die Straße, der hat dort hinauf meist die Radwanderung gewählt und ich bin die Straße gefahren, hat grad gereicht, um einen Kaffee zu bestellen. Bis der dann da war, war mein Freund auch schon oben. Auf der Paßhöhe gleich nach dem Schild geht links ein Weg rein, der als Trail parallel zur Straße Ri. Buffalora runtergeht, nur falls ihr das noch nicht gesehen habt...


----------



## Didi123 (17. August 2007)

BELLI schrieb:


> Ich bekomme dieses GPX nicht in TTQV importiert - seltsam.


Ich hab's auch ein paarmal hin- und herkonvertiert, versuch' mal den angehängten Track...



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nach dem Goldsse bzw. nach der Furkelhütte wird es ja erst richtig lustig.


Wenn ich den Smiley richtig interpretiere, dann muss ich an dieser Stelle sicherheitshalber nach einer "flowigen" Alternative ab der Furkelhütte  fragen...
Welchen Weg hast Du denn im Hinterkopf, den Du als "lustig" bezeichnest...?
Meinst Du den "Almweg" No.4 (Sentiero delle malghe)?

Ich brauch' was im S1/S2-Bereich ab der Furkelhütte idealerweise bis Prad, evtl. auch bis Glurns, da kann man ja dann an der Etsch entlang nach Prad zurückfahren.
Dachte zuerst an diesen "Via Alpina", aber das sieht nach einem langweiligen Schotterweg aus.
Wie ist denn der "Sentiero delle malghe" über Stilfseralm und Lichtenbergscharte zu fahren? 
Ab da dann auf den Weg No.12 über Platzhof und dann am Pinethof auf den "Agumser Bergwaaal" nach Prad...

Hab' das auch mal als GPX angehängt, viell. kann einer was dazu sagen...?


----------



## sushy (17. August 2007)

Nettes Video! War da auch vor 3 Wochen. Schön, das nochmal zu sehen! 
Der erste Teil des Trails ist echt ganz einfach, wenn man kein Problem damit hat, dass es rechts runter geht, sieht man ja auch im Video. Dann kommen zwischendurch ein paar verblockte Stellen, wo man kurz schieben muss. Wir sind dann irgendwo weiterhinten, bei dem 2. Abschnitt Lawinenverbauungen (die Furkelhütte konnte man schon sehen) ausgestiegen weil wir schon einige Höhenmeter von Sta. Maria rauf zur Dreisprachenspitze in den Beinen hatten und nicht zu weit unten wieder rauskommen wollten. Sind von da ein paar Meter weglos zu nem Verbindungsweg abgestiegen, der dann zu nem weiteren Trail führt, der dann wieder auf der Stilfserjochstr. mündet, kurz unterhalb des Hotel Franzenshöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> ...Ich brauch' was im S1/S2-Bereich...


Also mehr als S2 ist bei der Abfahrt nicht. Wird am Ende etwas steil, aber nicht wirklich schwierig.
Man muss halt aufpassen, da auch mal plötzlich kleine Stufen usw. kommen. 
Werd mal von der Abfahrt wie sie immer fahre einen Track zusammenklicken.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Didi123 (17. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Also mehr als S2 ist bei der Abfahrt nicht. Wird am Ende etwas steil, aber nicht wirklich schwierig.


Hab' nochmal die STS zu Rate gezogen, wegen der Einteilung...
S1 ist ja quasi ein nicht geteerter Radweg , also S2 kann's dann schon sein.
Frauen können meistens besser biken als sie zugeben (meine Freundin wenigstens, andere kann ich nicht beurteilen), sie hat mich schon öfter überrascht indem sie Stellen gefahren ist, wo ich sicher war, das sie absteigt...



Tobsn schrieb:


> Werd mal von der Abfahrt wie sie *immer* fahre einen Track zusammenklicken.


 Wie oft fährst Du denn da im Jahr runter...?!


----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> ...Wie oft fährst Du denn da im Jahr runter..


Immer = 4 Mal in meinem Bikerleben  
Hab die Abfahrt aus einem alten Bike Heft, da hat Karen Eller sie mal als ihre Lieblingsabfahrt vorgestellt und in der neuen MountainBike tobt Herr Frischi sich darauf aus.
Ganz wichtig bei der Abfahrt, zur Einstimmung den DreisprachenSpitzen-Loop mitnehmen.  
Sprich: Von der  DreisprachenSpitze die Kehrenabfahrt zum Umbrailpass und wieder übers Stilfser Joch hoch zur DreispracheSpitze.

Aber auf den Zöllner am Umbrailpass aufpassen. Der hat uns das letzte Mal dumm (Strafandrohung) angemacht, weil wir angeblich nicht einfach so wo wir wollen über die Grenze fahren können 
Hallo! Wir sind auf einem markierten Wanderweg über die Grenze, muss ich das vorher anmelden 


Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Didi123 (17. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...zur Einstimmung den DreisprachenSpitzen-Loop mitnehmen.
> Sprich: Von der  DreisprachenSpitze die Kehrenabfahrt zum Umbrailpass und wieder übers Stilfser Joch hoch zur DreispracheSpitze.



 

Super Idee!  
Ich schätze, ich (nein, diesmal schieb' ich's nicht auf meine bessere Hälfte) bin erstmal heilfroh, wenn ich überhaupt die 1,8 kHm auf's Stilfserjoch erfolgreich habe (ohne motorisierte Hilfsmittel!), dann muss ich nicht noch zum "Aufwärmen" 300 zusätzliche Hms runterhechten, die ich direkt im Anschluss wieder hochkurbeln kann...

Nee, vielleicht nächstes Jahr!


----------



## BELLI (17. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Werd mal von der Abfahrt wie sie immer fahre einen Track zusammenklicken.


Oh ja - bitte



Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich hab's auch ein paarmal hin- und herkonvertiert, versuch' mal den angehängten Track...


Es werde Licht  - auch danke dafür



C.K. schrieb:


> Habe hier noch was anschauliches zum Goldseetrail.


das ist Klasse - verdeutlicht mehr als alle Fotos / die dennoch nicht schlecht sind.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Alp Champatsch auch eine nette Einkehr (auch da gibt´s Nußkuchen), aber ich glaube, da kommst du garnicht vorbei....


Ich steh drauf - wo ungefähr muss ich suchen?



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auf der Paßhöhe gleich nach dem Schild geht links ein Weg rein, der als Trail parallel zur Straße Ri. Buffalora runtergeht,


Yes - rot gepunktet auf der SingleTrail Map. 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich den ganzen Weg etwas anders als Elmar.


Ich verstehe die Begeisterung derer, die gut auf'm Bike sitzen  , aber ich kann auch deine Vorbehalte sehr gut nachvollziehen.  

Ich habe mich entschlossen, den Trail ggf. erst mal mit 1-2 Kumpels zu erkunden, bevor ich mit der ganzen Horde da rein tapse. Wenn ich mir persönlich nen Frust hole, weil ich mich ev. überschätze oder in einem Kuhmistsumpfloch versinke, dann bin ich eine Erfahrung reicher. Mit ner Gruppe bin ich vorsichtiger, sonst gibts am Abend keinen Rotwein und ich muss schlimmstenfalls vor der Türe schlafen.  



BELLI schrieb:


> @Tag 3- Alt.3: Livigno - Mottolino Bahn - Passo d'Eira - Trepalle - Pso di Val Trela - Casine di Trela - Btta Trelina - Vezzola - La Bocchetta - Südufer Lago Cancano -Alpisella - Livigno.
> Frage: Lohnt sich der Umweg, oder ab Trela besser direkt zum L. Fraele abkürzen?



Hat sonst noch jemand nen Tip zum Tag 3 oder Goldseetrail (den schwarz gepunkteten Pedenolo in der anderen Richtung hab ich mir schon aus dem Kopf geschlagen) oder kennt gar jemand ein paar gute bzw günstige Restaurants oder Locations für abends im Münstertal?


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2007)

1. von sta maria durchs val vau mit der kompletten karawane, val mora, rechts ab richtung bufalora, bei jufplaun ab richtung passo gallo zum lago livigno. Am see entlang, dann links durchs untere val mora, wieder links hoch richtung jufplaun, ferse kurz vor blase, italiener grillen, ab jufplaun neue variante zum ofenpass (anstatt schotter runter und teer hoch), kaum fahrbar, mitfahrer 1 macht den abgang, weiter durch eine scharte, auf der strasse sonnst sich eine schlange, passhöhe ofenpass. Lange abfahrt auf asphalt nach sta maria. 1800 Hm


2. sta maria ofenpass, hässliches knacken, speiche abgerisen, na also. steiler wiesenhang (skipiste), zum pass. Dort ins valbella, größtenteils fahrbar, d.h. ca. 10%, adler oder geier vorbeigeschwebt, oben lappland, abfahrt zur funtana da s-charl, weiter durchs moor an eseln vorbei zur alp astras, murmeltiere *piep*, rechts weg, costainas, runter holprig, alles fahrbar (ehrlich!) von alp astras bis lü (bis auf die gatter...), kaffee und apfelstrudel, am hang entlang nach sta maria, variante über valchava gespart.  1500 Hm, Sauna. 


3. st maria, strömender regen, umbrailpass, kalt und nass, motorradfahrer signalisieren "daumen hoch" (sollte einem zu denken geben...), am pass weiter hoch zum stelvio, eiskalt und nass, dort kaffee, suppe und tee. Also wieder abfahrt zum umbrail, links weg richtung bochetta di forcola, wieder warm durch aufstieg, oben kurze pause, dann lange schotterstrasse zum lago cancano, murmeltierplage und militärwege wie im bike-magazin (ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?), weiter zum val mora, ehepaar mit schlechter stimmung auf dem weg nach livigno, mühsam hoch zur passhöhe, sehr warm, abfahrt mit schiebenden menschen auf dem weg nach oben (müssen die noch bis livigno?), links weg richtung valchava, variante nach rechts mit holztieren und eisenwesen, kalt, valchava, ab in die sauna. 2200 Hm 


4. im auto nach schleis, über burgeis hoch zum reschensee / reschenpass, sehr sonnig, abfahrt nach nauders à la radtouristik, in nauders wieder hoch über norberthöhe, abfahrt, viele serpentinen in die schweiz, engadin, am Inn entlang bis sur en, dort schorle, kaffee und apfelstrudel, camelbak gefüllt und hoch richtung val duina. Sausteil. Kurz vor der alm auf halber höhe zwei verirrte Verwirrte getroffen, ohne pause weiter durch grandiosen canyon über holterdipolter zum pass, keine passhöhe bemerkt, drehkreuz nach italien, wolken werden mehr, langsam wieder steiler nach unten, durch ferragosta-italiener nach schlining, weg rechts weg und runter wieder nach schleis. Rivella grün, 2105 Hm. 


5. im auto nach livigno, alpisella hoch, andere seite runter, perfekte abfahrt, am see entlang, wieder sausteil hoch, alp trela, weiter zum trela-pass, nur einmal fuß abgesetzt, runter wieder perfekte abfahrt, links weg, leicht rollend abwärts, ab zum see. 945 Hm, zirkus mit touris. 


6. tag: regen, kalt, mitfahrer X krank (?), ab nach hause


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2007)

Na, klingt doch trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Bikeurlaub! Regen und schieben gehören halt dazu, brauchst halt das nächste Mal g´scheite Schuhe. Von der Norbertshöhe hätte es nette Trails runter gegeben, vielleicht hättest du jemanden fragen sollen, der sich mit sowas auskennt. )
Habt ihr jetzt eigentlich im Stelvio gewohnt und wenn ja, wie war´s? Habe inzwischen nämlich noch jemanden kennengelernt, der dieselben negativen Erfahrung wie ich dort gemacht hat.
Ansonsten noch einen guten Start zu Hause! Next time, better luck.


----------



## dubbel (19. August 2007)

hotel stelvio war super, d.h. genau wie von stefan_SIT beschrieben. 

hab halt keine ahnung von schuhen.


----------



## tvaellen (19. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> hotel stelvio war super, d.h. genau wie von stefan_SIT beschrieben.



Lustig, da habe ich am 1.8. auch übernachtet (mit Veranstalter bikealpin). 
Das Abend- Essen, eine schweizer Nudelspezialität (Name habe ich mir leider nicht behalten) fand ich superlecker. 
Der junge Cheffe ist sehr bemüht, es besteht m.E. in der Zimmerausstattung aber noch Nachholbedarf.
Auch beim Service klappte noch nicht alles. Mehrere meiner Mitfahrer bekamen Vorspeise und Hauptgericht fast gleichzeitig serviert. 
Beim Frühstück wirkte das Personal etwas überfordert. Es waren allerdings auch zwei große Gruppen (wir und eine von Alpsbiketours) sowie mehrere Einzelpersonen gleichzeitig da und alle hatten es mehr oder weniger eilig.
Wäscheservice und Sonderwünsche (brauchte mehrfach Eis wegen Knieproblemen) klappten dagegen 1A.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2007)

Mit dem Hotel Stelvio hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen.
War jetzt zwei Mal dort. 
Beim ersten Mal ein unauffälliger Besucht, hat eigentlich alles geklappt.
Beim zweiten Besuch vor zwei Jahren waren wir enttäuscht (6 Personen).
Wir hatten die Zimmer schon ewig im Voraus gebucht und mussten doch mit Beistellbetten vorlieb nehmen. Das wäre noch gegangen, aber beim Essen versteh ich als Biker keinen Spaß. Wir sitzen da nach der Etappe von Ischgl mit gutem Biker Hunger am Tisch.
Als Vorspeise gab es eine Suppe und kleinen Salat, in Ordnung, aber nicht wirklich nahrhaft. Wir also in freudiger Erwartung auf die Hauptspeise, Gulasch mit Reis. Das waren dann ungelogen pro Teller 1-2 Stückchen Gulasch und eine umgedrehte Tasse Reis. Nicht so schlimm, wird halt Reis nachbestellt, das Fleisch war eh von ner alten Milchkuh.
Dann kommt die Bedienung mit einer Platte voll Reis, wir schon Platz auf dem Tisch gemacht. Ne, der Reis muss noch für den Nachbartisch und das Nebenzimmer reichen. Gab gerade mal einen oder zwei große Löffel pro Person. 
Als ob Reis das teuerste Nahrungsmittel der Welt wäre und so schwer in großen Mengen zu kochen.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. August 2007)

Der Pächter hat danach gewechselt. Wir werden vom 2. auf den 3. September wieder mit einer Reisegruppe dort sein.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2007)

@ Tobsn:
Klingt genauso, wie bei uns, war im Juli vor 2 Jahren. Wann sollte denn da der Pächter nochmal gewechselt haben, denn das war schon, nachdem der ursprüngliche Pächter aufgehört hatte, der das Hotel ja eigentlich zum Bikehotel machte.


----------



## BELLI (21. August 2007)

Kennt jemand ein paar gute bzw günstige Restaurants oder Locations für abends im Münstertal?


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2007)

münstertal klingt eher nach "früh ins bett" als nach locations...


----------



## BELLI (21. August 2007)

und essen - nicht so teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. August 2007)

Hier meine Version vom Goldseetrail. 
Ohne Gewähr.
Hoffe die richigen Trails erwischt zu haben.
1600Hm hoch und 3500Hm runter 

Für Anregungen und Verbesserungen immer dankbar.


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2007)

EDIT:
Hab gesehen, dass ich an der Furkelhütte anfangs kurz den falschen Weg erwischt habe.
Einfach an der hütte vorbai dem Schotterweg folgen, dann den nächsten Schotterweg links hoch halten. Da passt der Track aber wieder.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## steehl (27. August 2007)

Hab den Goldseetrail am Wochenende auch mal ausprobiert. Bin technisch nicht gut und eher feige. Trotzdem war es kein Problem, weil der Goldseetrail zwar manchmal für mich zu schwer und manchmal recht ausgesetzt, aber nie beides gleichzeitig ist. Nur die Theorie, dass man es überlebt, wenn man an den ausgesetzten Stellen einen Fehler macht, teile ich überhaupt nicht. Man fliegt zwar nicht im freien Fall, sondern kugelt runter, aber anhalten ist unterwegs definitiv nicht und falls man den Aufschlag auf der Strasse überleben sollte, fährt einen das nächste Auto garantiert über den Haufen :-(


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2007)

Die Alp Champatsch liegt da, wo sich der Weg nach dem Pass da Costainas (wenn man Ri. Val Müstair fährt) gabelt: Li geht´s nach Lü, Re. Ri. Alp da Munt, da nach 300m (Strecke, nicht Höhe) ist die Alp. Du kannst sie aber schon von der Gabelung aus sehen. Alternative Einkehr in Lü, da sitzt man auch nett...


----------



## BELLI (2. September 2007)

So - ich bin wieder zurück:    

Die Alp Champatsch, Alp Mora und Casine di Trela sind die einzigen Verpflegungsstellen die ich gefunden habe. An der Kapelle S.Giacomo gibt es noch einen Wasserhahn an der linken Wandmauer.

Die Gallo Abfahrt ist wirklich genial, der Weg ist wieder gut hergerichtet, einzig ein paar kurze Passagen sind etwas sehr schmal und ausgesetzt, aber schiebend easy zu bewältigen. Die anschliessende Val Mora Durchfahrt ab Pso Val Mora ist auch sehr schön. Bei ein paar Stellen musste der Fuss abgesetzt werden, wenn man etwas unsicher ist. Auch viel Gegenverkehr.

Pso Trela ist auch wunderschön - sind von West nach Ost. Angefangen mit der Motolino Gondel und die Schleife über Trepalle. Dann im Val Pila sind ein paar Passagen sehr steil, wo ich schieben musste. Dafür entschädigt die Abfahrt zum Casine di Trela (am Pso bei der Gabelung dem rechten Weg folgen und nicht der Wanderweg-Beschilderung zum Lago Giacomo links folgen). Achtung: Murmeltiere kreuzen den Weg und bleiben unvermittelt direkt vor dem Vorderrad stehen. Die folgende Schotterabfahrt ab der Casine zum Lago ist sehr steil und die möchte ich nicht unbedingt aufwärts kurbeln.

Den Pso Alpisella sind wir dann von Ost nach West, was mir auch besser erscheint. Zum Lago Livigno geht es ewig steil bergab und der Weg ist zwar sehr gut hergerichtet aber mit sehr losem Kies aufgefüllt, was bergauf sicher beschwerlich wird.

Unterhalb von Lü gibt es ein paar hüsche kürzere Trails, die auch auf der Singletrail Map rot gepünktelt eingezeichnet sind. Die beiden schwarz gepünktelten Trails Richtung Sta Maria (im Val Vau und Val Thatscha) sind nur unsere beiden wilden Youngsters gefahren - jedesmal mit leuchtenden Augen.

Den Goldseetrail haben wir leider Mangels Zeit/Wetter nicht angehen können. Einige von uns wollten unbedingt in klassischer Weise das Stilfser Joch aufwärts fahren (Die grosse Runde ab Sta Maria über Glurns/Prad dann aufwärts) und waren entsprechend platt oben angekommen. Dann nur noch den Umbrail wieder runter ins Bett.

Alles in allem eine super tolle Gegend.  Wir haben jeweils die langweilige Strassen-Strecke zum Ofenpass (12km/700hm) mit dem Auto abgekürzt, da wir noch ein Rückholfahrzeug im Tal stehen hatten.  
Damit konnten wir es auch gemütlicher angehen lassen mit Fotopausen und Nusstorten Orgien.


----------



## BELLI (8. September 2007)

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder für GE


----------



## tyerax (13. Juli 2008)

*hallo freunde des Geländetauglichen Fahrrades!*

Ich fahre demnächst von Scoul nach Val-Müstair. Die Strecke ist mir aber zu kurz.Ich würde gerne noch ca. 20 km und ca. 600 hm draufpacken. Vielleicht erbarmt sich einer und erzählt dem "unwissenden" wie er sich die Zeit mit ein paar geilen Trails vertreiben kann!

mit sportlichem Gruß


----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2008)

welche strecke, einstein?


----------



## tyerax (13. Juli 2008)

Scuol-S-charl-Alp Astras-Costaina-Pass-Lü-Fuldera-Müstair.!


----------



## RedOrbiter (13. Juli 2008)

tyerax schrieb:


> Scuol-S-charl-Alp Astras-Costaina-Pass-Lü-Fuldera-Müstair.!


Einige gewünschte HM erhälst du folgendermassen:

Ganz einfach vom Costainaspass zum Offenpass halten runter nach Buffalora und über Jufplaun ins Val Mora wechslen und dann im Val Mora über die Passhöhe Döss Radond hinunter nach Sta Maria und weiter nach Müstair.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

